# Shrink Wrap



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I am wanting to shrink wrap my bars of soap. I have read articles that say handmade soaps need to "breathe" and discourage completely wrapping bars in plastic, and other articles say that it is ok. 

Do any of you use shrink wrap? If so will the square shrink wrap bags work on round soaps?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use a pin perforated shrink wrap from www.nationalshrinkwrap.com, so it still breathes and you can smell the soap through it. But it requires the use of a shrink wrap system, rather than just bags. A larger initial investment, but more cost effective over time. Kind of like ordering oils in bulk, compared to running to Walmart for a 1 1/2 lb container of coconut oil.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I like the wand system on that website...very tempting. Thanks for that link. Ok, so you use the perforated PVC?

I just wonder what the corners of the wrap would look like on a round of soap. Do you think they would smush down flat if I heated them enough?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I shrink wrap with the regular non- perforated stuff. I leave one end open so it can breath and customers can easily smell the soap. I have shrink wrapped some oval soaps and it works ok. You do get tiny little corner pieces that stick out a bit. It is not flat around the bar.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Good idea. I figured that about the round soaps..darn it.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

In the corners that stick out.....hit it with the heat gun and then press it down right away with your finger and you can get it flattened out pretty well. You might want to wear a thin glove though as the plastic gets hot. I've done it without a glove (and I have one right there to use...just rarely put it on) so many times I think my fingers are losing some of their sensitivity. LOL


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I buy shrinkwrap in the roll ( 4" and 6") and shrink wrap my soaps. Both ends are slightly open if I do it correctly for sniffing and to allow the soap to breathe. I can wrap pretty quick and see no reason to buy the wand system since I have watched that video several times and I really think I am faster with the tube wrap. Also like Kalne, I hit the end with the gun then press it down quickly on the table, do the other end the same way and then the front and sides smooth out perfectly. I also sue this same tubing to shrink wrap lotions, bottles, whatever I have and it works fine. I could never keep up with individual shrink wrap for each product. I press the product against the table top if I need to flatten anything.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Great thanks for the info! I will probably copy you.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Do y'all just blow dry em?


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I've seen my mother use a blow dryer on her shrink wrap. It works well but the heat gun works a little faster.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

heat gun.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

carlidoe said:


> I've seen my mother use a blow dryer on her shrink wrap. It works well but the heat gun works a little faster.


lol- now I feel old  Guess I need to get with the times and stop using a blow dryer.

Like this? - http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-9756-Dual-Temperature/dp/B0000302U8


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes....but you can get one cheaper at WalMart or Harbor Freight.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Kalne said:


> Yes....but you can get one cheaper at WalMart or Harbor Freight.


gtk- thanks for the quick reply


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Heat gun. Bought mine at our local Ace Hardware about 4 years ago. Still going strong. Does a much better job than a hair dryer.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

adillenal said:


> I buy shrinkwrap in the roll ( 4" and 6") and shrink wrap my soaps. Both ends are slightly open if I do it correctly for sniffing and to allow the soap to breathe. I can wrap pretty quick and see no reason to buy the wand system since I have watched that video several times and I really think I am faster with the tube wrap. Also like Kalne, I hit the end with the gun then press it down quickly on the table, do the other end the same way and then the front and sides smooth out perfectly. I also sue this same tubing to shrink wrap lotions, bottles, whatever I have and it works fine. I could never keep up with individual shrink wrap for each product. I press the product against the table top if I need to flatten anything.


What gauge shrink wrap do you use?


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

My bars are 3.5" wide, 2.5" tall, and 1'' thick. What size of shrink wrap tubing would work best? I want to leave the ends open a bit. So, 4'' or 6''? Thankie.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

carlidoe said:


> My bars are 3.5" wide, 2.5" tall, and 1'' thick. What size of shrink wrap tubing would work best? I want to leave the ends open a bit. So, 4'' or 6''? Thankie.


That is the same size as my bars and I use the 4 in tubing. Have no idea what gauge. I don't think think my supplier offers but one gauge. I also have the 6 in for some 3 in tall soaps I make.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok thanks! I'm gonna go ahead and order it! Thanks for the info


----------

